

The Dreamliner dreams on - mblakele
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2009/07/the_dreamliner_dreams_on.cfm

======
seldo
Hey look, it's hardware engineers doing what software engineers do! Except
when this thing crashes rebooting will not be an option.

